# Squirrels with .22Mag



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are 2 Graysquirrels I took with my Ruger M-77 .22Mag. I was predator calling, but got no action. Was setup beneath some oaks so I just waited and these 2 squirrels showed. I was shooting off my 'Coyote-Buster' shooting stakes, so I head-shot them. 
Squirrel & Rice was my reward.... :sniper:
*Ruger .22Mag & Squirrels*


----------



## coyotekilla (Mar 31, 2006)

you should see what those squirrels look like after the .17hmr gets ahold of them. :lol:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats wierd...when i hit squirels w/ my 22 mag it blows em two shreds...what kinda grain bullet were ya using?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie Use TMJ or FMJ bullets and you will not blow em up!! Also if you can make head shots it will just take the head off!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> you should see what those squirrels look like after the .17hmr gets ahold of them.


 :beer:


----------

